# The Window



## routemaster (9 mo ago)

Hi , This is from a paul Clark tutorial done in Gouache studio paint I love these colors in the palette very bright.I am new to painting it is what helped me through the pandemic lockdown and now I'm hooked.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

I like the color balance - good job


----------



## routemaster (9 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I like the color balance - good job


thank you John appreciated it.


----------



## richardneesham (8 mo ago)

Seems Like a lot of things have been hidden in there so look and understand deep.


----------



## cliftoncrockatt (8 mo ago)

I like the color balance too......its a bit 'folksy' which is fine.....I would continue to do more


----------



## Suibets (6 mo ago)

It's beautiful! Almost has a Van Goughish feel.


----------



## kevinclarke2015 (6 mo ago)

Suibets said:


> It's beautiful! Almost has a Van Goughish feel.


thank you your very kind.


----------

